

Transparent Git Encryption - shadowhand
https://github.com/shadowhand/git-encrypt

======
js2
Please see the discussion on the git list where Junio recommends against this
technique:

[http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.comp.version-
control.git/11312...](http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.comp.version-
control.git/113124/focus=113221)

Also, I notice you're using ECB. Shouldn't CBC be used?

~~~
shadowhand
I have read that post and agree with him in principle, but it should be up the
end user to decide if they want to use this.

As for ECB vs CBC, I recommend reading <https://github.com/shadowhand/git-
encrypt/issues/2> which cover both ECB and fixed salts in depth.

